# 18 month progress pics!



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Just thought i would put a few progress pics all together to show my progress over an 18 month period. A few people have been asking about cutting etc lately so i though these pics would show people that with hard work then a bit more hard work you can acheive your aim.

I hope to get on stage in 2006-7 so lets see if i can get some mass on this year.

Firt pic of me on the beach was back in July 2003.  Lat pic was taken this evening. Im carrying a little water at the moment and ive just stopped the HGH so im not as ripped as i would like but still not to bad considering my crimbo purges aswell :bounce:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

If anyone can make these a little smaller please feel free.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

damn, u look so good! what was your diet plant to lose that much ?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

im impressed with the 26/6/04 pic


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I prefer the 09/01/05 pic. You can finaly see i have more than flab on my stomach lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Last pic is best. Same size upper body and look at the waist, much slimmer. Robdog good job.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

very good work dogboy.. look so differen to the beach pic man pat urself on he back mate!1


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

aye, you have worked very hard mate  shows commitment


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome Progress m8, you look a lot younger without the extra weight. The last pic really shows how much smaller your waist has become. What do you think your BF% is on the latest photo?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I rekon 20-25% mate. At the end of this year i want to be around 15% with any look but alor bigger!

Oh i got that book this morning mate thanks!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

fantastic progress there rob!! nuff said really, you couldnt have progressed faster if you had a rocket propelled stoat shoved up your jacksy.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Rob, that is amazing, everytime you post a pic I cannot believe how much you have progressed! I haven't seen that beach one before - you look like a different person!!!.

Well done buddy


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> I prefer the 09/01/05 pic


damn i didnt move right across the page, i only seen the the beach pic, march pic and the 26/6/04 pic, u look even better on the 05 pic, well done buddy


----------



## czekitt (Dec 30, 2004)

impressive


----------



## chopper-reid (May 24, 2004)

Yeah robdog your looking in shape now m8. Success story!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Very impressive progress.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea once again Robdoggie, very well done.


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

respect is due

that some transformation there u really are starting to look bigger in this months pic

could be done with more mass on the chest tho, arms and shoulders coming on strong

amazing how much u have shifted off the mid section

what was ur weight at start and what is it now


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well under the advice of Pscarb im concentrating on my upper chest and outer delts. I need to bring my legs up aswell but with heavy squats out (bad back) for the forseeable future its gonna be hard.

As for my starting weight mate i wuld say approx 300lb but tbh i never ever used to weigh myself when i was that fat. I was one of them that would walk about with my top off pretending to the whole world i was happy being fat lol.

My current weight is 16st 10lbs. My waist has gone from approx 48-50" to 34-35".


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

robdog said:


> Well under the advice of Pscarb im concentrating on my upper chest and outer delts. I need to bring my legs up aswell but with heavy squats out (bad back) for the forseeable future its gonna be hard.
> 
> As for my starting weight mate i wuld say approx 300lb but tbh i never ever used to weigh myself when i was that fat. I was one of them that would walk about with my top off pretending to the whole world i was happy being fat lol.
> 
> My current weight is 16st 10lbs. My waist has gone from approx 48-50" to 34-35".


50" waist 

my chest is 52


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

if you look at the top of your trousers your belly, as you go along it gets smaller!  the last pic is has gone!

Well done mate! really good work!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

how could u have got so fat


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

To much beer mate and i mean to much!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

been said before, good effort mate, keep it up and get those abs out.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

pretty amazing rob, great inspiration.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

You know my views mate..

Absolutely fantastic transformation and an inspiration to all. Well done.



L


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

shame u couldnt train ur face

PMSL

sorry mate couldnt resist that one

is that ur wife in the pic?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheeky git lol! No its my mom. My misses is 11 years older than me not nealry 30 lmao.



Thor said:


> shame u couldnt train ur face
> 
> PMSL
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rob, dont listen to anyone and just listen to yourself.

You look soooo much better.

No-body can take that back from you.................NOBODY!

You are a good guy and a GREAT Mod!


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> shame u couldnt train ur face
> 
> PMSL
> 
> ...


u need to take a look in the mirror mate:mad:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, agree with Moray, lol, the mirror tells no lies. imo, your pics looks abit like robs before pic, no offence intended of course.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

oh, and again, well done rob  you have worked extremly hard and in the space of time youve done it in, you even put me to shame  lol


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

that is very very impressive!!!!fu**ing well done mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TypeR said:


> if you look at the top of your trousers your belly, as you go along it gets smaller!  the last pic is has gone!
> 
> Well done mate! really good work!!


That is what I thought. Robdog has made more possitive gains than anybody I have ever seen on this board. Robdog nice work once again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

hold up there, am i being called fat in here? u boys are unreal, its called mass and power not fat


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well i would say 30% at least of your bodyweight is fat mate. Not being funny like but thats the truth.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

^^^^ agree


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

^^^^ agree also


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Jesus Rob - you were a fat b*stard! The progress you've made is incredible - If you keep up your dedication you are gonna be in a fantastic shape real soon - I don't know anyone who has transformed themselves as much as you.

My only suggestion is a bit of a pretty boy one....... go on a sunbed - I recon that will make you look better with no real effort.

Keep it up mate


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thor said:


> hold up there, am i being called fat in here? u boys are unreal, its called mass and power not fat


PLease tell me he is gonna be banned, Thor you have had your revenge but you are going too far, this is generally a happy forum and a nice place to visit, lately....not!

Good work RD best of luck for Wednesday ay Ginga Nija 

SD


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

banned for what? jealousy is an awful thing, is it cause am massive that u are all having a go at me?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thor said:


> banned for what? jealousy is an awful thing, is it cause am massive that u are all having a go at me?


Its not my call, I am not a mod but I am detecting that you are angry at the board for the comments made about your diet suggestions and as such you are doing everything you can to provoke the people here into a slanging match using the most infantile of comments 'shame you cant train your face' 'your fatter than me' 'I am bigger and more powerful than you' 'I am the strongest', sad really.

I get the feeling that your diet post was just bait to see who you could provoke, I guessed it was a wind up from the start.

Read around the posts Thor, no-one here boasts about lifts or size or whatever, we all appreciate the individuals accomplishments without comparison to our own because we are all different, with different goals, this thread, for example was about Robs accomplishment of his goal to lose weight for his wedding. This is why a comment like 'you are jealous because I am so massive' is so ridiculous as there is a large proportion of people here who arent even training to get 'massive'.

We have had people like you here before Thor and they don't last long mate, so get over this problem you have and lets get down to helping each other again eh?

SD


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

He's history mate. Mater resolved.

Now lets get back to compliments about me lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> He's history mate. Mater resolved.
> 
> Now lets get back to compliments about me lol.


Lol, nice Robdoggie. Its tough to type and laugh at the same time. Thor hijacks better than Insanity does............lol


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

just out of interest where is insanity ( man ive missed something??? lol )

oh and thor geuss what the only person on here im jealous of is robdog!!!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Amazing difference in the before and afters, keep it up.!!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Well done Rob, and congrats on the wedding as well


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

Well done mate, looking good!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

mind of steel rob, keep it up mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yep, biggest transformation on the board. Also the glue that holds it together.


----------



## StokieAndy (Feb 10, 2005)

Robdog, well impressed mate, you look like a different bloke and a good 10 years younger, fcking big up ya bigman, thats a lot of dedication and fcking hard work down the gym, now you deserve a big :beer:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

StokieAndy said:


> Robdog, well impressed mate, you look like a different bloke and a good 10 years younger, fcking big up ya bigman, thats a lot of dedication and fcking hard work down the gym, now you deserve a big :beer:


he deserved it but he ainst havin it!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well drank myself stupid on my honeymoon and i enjoyed t but now its back to work.

No more drink for me now until perhaps Christmas.


----------



## ukgear (Feb 15, 2005)

very good progress mate.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks mate and welcome a board(pardon the pun lmao!!)


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

how long until he next pictures rob?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> how long until he next pictures rob?


Not sure mate. Im bulking at the moment so maybe in 6-8 weeks ill take some more to see how im getting on.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking great ROB! Excellent progress!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Robdog you have done really well for yourself mate! Awesome transformation! Where you going to go from here mate? Gonna cut? Build up a bit more?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Building at the moment mate then later in the year start cutting down again a little. My aim is to one day compete but i need more mass for that so i nedd to bulk bulk bulk.


----------

